# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Тестирование  >  Результаты теста антивирусов на лечение активного заражения (июль 2011)

## CyberWriter

Каждый день появляются тысячи новых образцов вредоносных программ. В погоне  за наживой вирусописатели придумывают все новые методы противодействия  обнаружению и удалению своего вредоносного кода из системы антивирусными  программами, например, при помощи развития руткит-технологий маскировки. В  таких условиях ни один антивирус не способен гарантировать 100% защиту  компьютера, поэтому у простого пользователя всегда будут оставаться риски заражения  даже с установленной антивирусной защитой.
 Во многих случаях пропущенная на компьютер вредоносная программа может очень  долго находиться незамеченной, даже при установленном антивирусе. В этом случае  пользователь будет испытывать ложное чувство защищенности - его антивирус не  просигнализирует о какой-либо опасности, в том время как злоумышленники с  помощью активной вредоносной программы будут собирать его конфиденциальные  данные или каким-либо иным способом использовать вычислительные мощности инфицированного  компьютера в своих целях. Также нередки случаи, когда вредоносная программа  обнаруживается антивирусом, но удалить ее он не может, что вынуждает  пользователя обращаться в техническую поддержку или же самостоятельно устранять  заражение при помощи дополнительных утилит, зачастую – сторонних производителей,  или прибегая, например, к помощи экспертов специального сервиса VirusInfo.Info.
 Антивирусные производители могут защитить своих клиентов, развивая технологии  обнаружения проникшего на компьютер вредоносного кода и его корректного  удаления. Но, как показывает практика, далеко не все уделяют этому аспекту  защиты должное внимание.
Цель данного теста - проверить персональные версии антивирусов на способность успешно (не нарушая работоспособности операционной систем) обнаруживать и удалять  уже проникшие на компьютер вредоносные программы, которые уже начали действовать и скрывать следы своей активности.

Методология проведения теста »
 Анализ результатов теста и награды »
*Краткое содержание:*
 - Введение
- Сравнение антивирусов по возможности лечения
 - Итоговые результаты теста и награды
 - Анализ изменений в сравнении с предыдущими тестами
 - Комментарии партнеров Anti-Malware.ru

***
 Platinum Malware Treatment Award*
Kaspersky Internet  Security 2011 (100%)

***
 Gold Malware Treatment Award*
Dr.Web Anti-Virus  5.00 (94%)

***
 Bronze Malware Treatment Award*
Avast! Internet  Security 6.0 (53%)
 F-Secure Internet Security 2011 (47%)
 Microsoft Security Essentials 2.0 (47%)
 Norton Internet Security 2011 (47%)
 AVG Internet Security 2011 (41%)

*Тест провален*
Avira Premium  Security Suite 10.0 (35%)
 BitDefender Internet Security 2011 (35%)
 Outpost Security Suite Pro 7.1 (35%)
 Panda Internet Security 2011 (29%)
 Eset Smart Security 4.2 (24%)
 PC Tools Internet Security 8.0 (24%)
 Emsisoft Anti-Malware 5.1 (18%)
 McAfee Internet Security 2011 (18%)
 Trend Micro Titanium Internet Security 2011 (18%)
 Comodo Internet Security 5.3 (12%)
 G Data Internet Security 2011 (12%)
 ZoneAlarm Internet Security Suite 2011 (12%)



Читать далее

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

